# Banking trouble



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

We moved to Portugal in January to retire. For several years prior to retiring I worked with my investment advisor to craft a plan for my retirement and to take distributions as needed. He was well aware that we were laving the country - not to worry he said - I have a lot of overseas clients in various countries. Last week I received a letter from JP Morgan Chase - where the adviser works, that my accounts have been closed due to the country I live in. I'm not sure what to do now and am waiting to hear from them. Has any one else had this trouble? Very disturbing and hard to deal with from here. Any help is appreciated.


----------

